# As rumored, William Regal is done with AEW



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Thank God! Go back to WWE and do something worthwhile! He's gotta be happy to be leaving considering how awful the Blackpool Comedy Club booking has been.

Can't wait to hear him yell "WarGames!!!"


NXT has been lacking an authority figure since he left, the spot is open.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599305425488601088


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599305425488601088


Couldn't manage a fucking Target.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Couldn't manage a fucking Target.
> 
> View attachment 140907


ok, that is a shame, but what other job prospects do you have?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599305425488601088


EC3 is the source on a Russo thingy? Lmfao.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ok, that is a shame, but what other job prospects do you have?


Me?? Lead writer for All Elite Wrestling. Might keep them in business beyond 2024


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Me?? Lead writer for All Elite Wrestling. Might keep them in business beyond 2024


TK, dat u?


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Regel going back home is great news. It felt like his stock was dropping in AEW. The guy just felt miss casted. In WWE he will be used way better.


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

What leaving AEW? The please to be happy?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> TK, dat u?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Regal after one meeting with Tony:


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

When will Tony wake the fuck up and he the stubborn fans


Aew where everyone's happy🤣


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Huge Shame, but from the moment Trips took charge this news felt like a matter of when rather than if it would happen.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Probably saw what a shit show it was from the beginning. Untrained amateurs like the Bucks and Omega having a ton of pull, Jericho trying to fit in with the gymnasts to look cool and hip, the company being run by a money mark with the same level of awareness as your average indy loving WF member.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

It was pretty inevitable once Triple H regained his position. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Me?? Lead writer for All Elite Wrestling. Might keep them in business beyond 2024


I'd say you'd be better qualified on one condition...

What would you do with James Cipperley?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Shaz Cena said:


> Regel going back home is great news. It felt like his stock was dropping in AEW. The guy just felt miss casted. In WWE he will be used way better.


Yeah, he's likely going back to his previous high ranking position in developmental and will possibly make small appearances on TV just like he was doing before he was released.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Top bins said:


> I'd say you'd be better qualified on one condition...
> 
> What would you do with James Cipperley?


Me in charge of AEW?

_AEW wishes Orange Cipperley all the best in his future endeavors._


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

He is not a big lost to AEW anyway!


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Me in charge of AEW?
> 
> _AEW wishes Orange Cipperley all the best in his future endeavors._


Easily better qualified 😍😍😍 give you the pen bro, to write a better TV show.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599305425488601088


More and more coming out about the shitty management. AEW is gonna bury itself.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Regal knows his shit. It must be super bad backstage and within managemen. Quotes like that are scathing for AEW and will hurt its image.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

why would tony help the competition by letting such a valuable asset walk?


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

I think this is a big loss for AEW backstage but is not much of an on-screen loss. I think the Young Bucks and maybe Cristopher Daniels and Tony Khan contribute significantly to the feeling that there’s a lack of professionalism in the executive areas at AEW.

If you look at Punk, The Firm, House of Black, etc, and now Blackpool Combat Club, I think they need to re-evaluate their foundation of faction-based, long-term storytelling, because their business practices prevent them from lasting long enough to ever properly pay off anymore and they just become disappointing angle after disappointing angle.

I say this as someone who prefers the AEW style way more than WWE’s, but style preferences only go so far. AEW needs to get their shit together and get back to where they were a year ago.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599491787508183040


----------



## toxicnacho (5 mo ago)

Maturity issues?
Hmm. 
I wonder who could that be.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm sorry, but this is getting dumb. There's literally 0 payoff to any of these stories due to this shit.

Oh you just watched a ppv where this dude won the title?!...And now he's gone from the company. Title relinquished.

Oh mah gawd guy A betrayed guy B for guy C. And now guy C has betrayed A. WHERE IS THIS STORY GOING I WONDER?! Oh...guy C is now gone from the company.


Literally the only reason to watch AEW at this point are for the matches because the stories are so poorly put together and when it does seem like it's going somewhere someone gets injured or leaves all together. What is even the point of getting invested anymore? At least The Bloodline story in WWE has some progression behind it.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Good for Regal. He never should have been let go.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DJ Punk said:


> I'm sorry, but this is getting dumb. There's literally 0 payoff to any of these stories due to this shit.
> 
> Oh you just watched a ppv where this dude won the title?!...And now he's gone from the company. Title relinquished.
> 
> ...


But that's the only reason Tony wants you to watch, for the matches lol


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599491787508183040


I am going to wait to see what this is in reference to. No one is getting me to bite on an EC3 quote for God sakes.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Eastwood said:


> More and more coming out about the shitty management. AEW is gonna bury itself.


But everybody gets along and is invited to hang out in the treehouse! Regal is going to say pretty much what Punk said but in a calm, British manner so no one will call for his head.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

This is what pwinsider says:

In an update on William Regal, PWInsider.com is told that he is finalizing a new deal with WWE and is currently expected to officially start after the New Year.


As we previously reported, he is returning for a backstage role.








WILLIAM REGAL UPDATE | PWInsider.com







pwinsider.com


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

The absolute state of grammar from the 'E drones here, holy shit. You people really are the lowest common denominator. Anyway, TK needs to grow a pair and stop hiring ex-WWE people, it all went to shit when he went on his shopping spree. Turns out the conspiracy theories about Vince releasing the entire NXT to hurt AEW in the long run were true.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh well. Time for Danielson to end this BCC fiasco and kick all their fucking heads in.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Majmo_Mendez said:


> The absolute state of grammar from the 'E drones here, holy shit. You people really are the lowest common denominator. Anyway, TK needs to grow a pair and stop hiring ex-WWE people, it all went to shit when he went on his shopping spree. Turns out the conspiracy theories about Vince releasing the entire NXT to hurt AEW in the long run were true.


I agree. Tony needs to make his own stars and stop feeding off WWE. Also he needs to tell his stars to stop mentioning that company. WWE never asked for free endorsement from Tony Khan.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

Daniel Bryan will complete the trifecta of rats jumping off the sinking ship soon enough. 

I wonder how many people Tony have pissed off bring back the chief politicians in Matt and Nick?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

AEW will miss him.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Shaz Cena said:


> I agree. Tony needs to make his own stars and stop feeding off WWE. Also he needs to tell his stars to stop mentioning that company. WWE never asked for free endorsement from Tony Khan.


Been saying this for ages. They dont draw and are being out bid over wwe. Its not like TNA where the guys they brought In were still usefull and were branded as legacy to tna. Aew doesn't brand anything in a passionate deep way or utilizing older guys or legends exactly like that. Most over guys in aew are not the past stars anyways. He could be building a brand around his own guys.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Maybe Regal can get his revenge


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jericho right now:



But seriously, good for Regal. He should end his career in what he helped build; NXT


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Regal and The Game tomorrow at Raw:


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599491787508183040


Have they done a trade for Roderick Strong? 

Anyone noticed that most of AEW's latest signings on the mens side have little to no previous affiliation with WWE? TK might have realised those without WWE in their 'blood' are more likely to be loyal to him.

Punk causing problems and breaking TK's heart, Regal leaving, Andrade acting up and even Malakai trying to get a release (he's turned around now but he did ask at first) may have given TK a reality check on that front. Although Swerve told the WWE to f-off and reported their tampering which probably got him lots of brownie points and a big heel push in the making.

Most great talent starts on the indies or smaller promotions anyway. Some of the current most over acts in AEW (MJF, Acclaimed) and WWE (Sami, Owens) were indy wrestlers. So you've just got to find and nurture them properly.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

It's a shame, he could have been a great addition to MJF as a manager.


----------



## AlexBerg (Nov 22, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Have they done a trade for Roderick Strong?
> 
> Anyone noticed that most of AEW's latest signings on the mens side have little to no previous affiliation with WWE? TK might have realised those without WWE in their 'blood' are more likely to be loyal to him.
> 
> ...


No more WWE releases. That is the only reason.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Regal's time in AEW was short, but it was great. I wish him all the best in WWE. He should go where he'll be happiest.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Have they done a trade for Roderick Strong?
> 
> Anyone noticed that most of AEW's latest signings on the mens side have little to no previous affiliation with WWE? TK might have realised those without WWE in their 'blood' are more likely to be loyal to him.
> 
> ...


i would be stoked if AEW sticks to only non-wwe signings going forward

except in the women’s div - you don’t show the door to popular female talent at the moment


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

One Shed said:


> But everybody gets along and is invited to hang out in the treehouse! Regal is going to say pretty much what Punk said but in a calm, British manner so no one will call for his head.


“The so-called Elite couldn’t run a bleeding Tesco. I worked with bloody little gits. God save the Queen and all that.”


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Regal said: "_*‘I immediately regret this decision, there’s very much a maturity issue here within management.”*_

Ouch, very telling and confirms what many of us already knew about the management backstage. What a mess!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Regal said: "_*‘I immediately regret this decision, there’s very much a maturity issue here within management.”*_
> 
> Ouch, very telling and confirms what many of us already knew about the management backstage. What a mess!


You have an odd definition of confirms.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Regal after one meeting with Tony:
> 
> View attachment 140908
> 
> View attachment 140909


Well holy shit.

You were able to note the common denominator in missed opportunities this time. Good for you!

Get rid of more of The WWE Rejects, and maybe, JUST FUCKING MAYBE, the company can get its goddamn identity back that was lost in November 2021.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599473822251376640


*Good. BCC was garbage and the storyline with MJF was clearly going nowhere.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Seems like he had an out clause in his contract. Realistically, Tony probably didn't expect Vince to leave and HHH to take reigns when he had Regal sign that deal. 

But for Regal it makes logical sense for him to go back to WWE. Hunter adores the guy, and he'll probably get a top management position while also getting paid handsomely for it too, and basically never have to worry ever again about his employment. 



Chan Hung said:


> Regal said: "_*‘I immediately regret this decision, there’s very much a maturity issue here within management.”*_
> 
> Ouch, very telling and confirms what many of us already knew about the management backstage. What a mess!


We're believing EC3 hearing something as true now?? Come on now.


----------



## TheDonald (2 mo ago)

What a shame that AEW doesn´t use the experience of the Old Timers to lead the Locker Room and help in creative.
TK is just too stubborn to get help, and he shot himself in the foot by not using these People properly.
It´s great news for WWE tho because Regal did a great job over there, and I'm sure he will continue to do so.


----------



## Length (1 mo ago)

This was only a matter of time when HHH became the man in WWE.

And let's be honest he just fits there better.. he was kind of awkward in AEW.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

No great surprise, Regal's passion nowadays is behind the scenes work and Tony never gave him any role of note so this was never going to last.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

_Trump voice_

DRAIN THE SWAMP OF THESE PEOPLE!! GET RID OF MORE OF THE WWE STENCH!!!


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

It's like the best team in the world letting go of their coach, then gets signed by the #2 team to only a one year deal.....wtf, this can't be real.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Regal clearly loved his role in WWE with training and scouting so I'm happy he's got the opportunity to go back to that. Others have said that he'll likely be the Pat Patterson to HHH's Vince and yeah, that's a good comparison. Though I do wonder what TK is thinking with Regal going back to be in that spot after being in the AEW locker room for 9 months, possibly building connections.



Prized Fighter said:


> You have an odd definition of confirms.


Nah, nah. We just live in a world where EC3 speaks for all of us.....we should all be afraid of our new reality.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

And of course they enter him into a program with their world champion and best talent on the way out.

This after tying him to some of their biggest stars simce coming in.

What a debacle.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I've enjoyed his work in AEW but he didn't seem like he really fit in there, with Trips now in charge in the E seemed like it was only a matter of time.

There is one big shame in a storyline being dropped now... We'll never find out the long term payoff if Regal ever makes it with "The Man in the Mask" Excalibur, where's the long term storytelling conclusion there?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Great hire for WWE. They've got someone who knows who in AEW has the right attitude to succeed in a bigger environment and when there contracts will be up.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Irish Jet said:


> And of course they enter him into a program with their world champion and best talent on the way out.
> 
> This after tying him to some of their biggest stars simce coming in.
> 
> What a debacle.


It’s the Bucks’ fault. They were scared of him getting more over than them.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Not gonna judge because he’s allowed to work wherever he wants… but fuck you Regal


----------



## VamosRamos (7 mo ago)

Vintage Big Nose signing 

But at least it makes the dubbalos mad so it's ok


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Don’t know why you are facepalming me @One Shed, I was joking. It’s not that deep 👍


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Tony's dumb for this.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Have they done a trade for Roderick Strong?
> 
> Anyone noticed that most of AEW's latest signings on the mens side have little to no previous affiliation with WWE? TK might have realised those without WWE in their 'blood' are more likely to be loyal to him.
> 
> ...


I was thinking more of a trade for Mercedes. Roderick, as good of a wrestler he is would be what the sports realm call a lop-sided trade. TK involved in 2 sports team franchises would know about all that. Roderick could be added on the backend to make the figures line up, but as the main player for Regal? No way.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Well, if Regal was happier in WWE then great. Everyone should go where they are happiest. Just like there were some that couldn't wait to exit WWE and probably still would rather stay in AEW. It's a matter of everyone having different interests and perspectives.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

In before “kill the messenger” posts.


----------



## g3rmany.turtle (6 mo ago)

This is bad. That kills a terrible stable anyway. What a dumpster fire Tony has created.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Don’t know why you are facepalming me @One Shed, I was joking. It’s not that deep 👍


Agreed, it clearly was not that deep.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Saintpat said:


> In before “kill the messenger” posts.


Well we'll see what Regal says going forward, but he's a pro so it probably won't be much. 

EC3 just doesn't seem like the most reliable source when discussing maturity in the locker room considering his own promotion and hiring a dude who has actively shat on other wrestlers in his own company more than once in Braun.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

TD Stinger said:


> Regal clearly loved his role in WWE with training and scouting so I'm happy he's got the opportunity to go back to that. Others have said that he'll likely be the Pat Patterson to HHH's Vince and yeah, that's a good comparison. Though I do wonder what TK is thinking with Regal going back to be in that spot after being in the AEW locker room for 9 months, possibly building connections.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nah, nah. We just live in a world where EC3 speaks for all of us.....we should all be afraid of our new reality.*


Would you say he controls our narratives?


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

In before Lifecastle ask you if you can run AEW


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Well we'll see what Regal says going forward, but he's a pro so it probably won't be much.
> 
> EC3 just doesn't seem like the most reliable source when discussing maturity in the locker room considering his own promotion and hiring a dude who has actively shat on other wrestlers in his own company more than once in Braun.


Well it’s not EC3 who is saying there were maturity issues in management — it’s EC3 relating that he heard that’s what Regal said.

I don’t doubt that he heard that. From where? From whom? Is it accurate? All fair questions, but this isn’t EC3 rating the maturity of anything.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just wait, this is only long term storytelling and this is all an angle. He will come back with Punk and rule AEW!!!!!!


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Bummer - enjoyed him on commentary and popping up here and there.

Anyway have fun back at NXT 2.1 I guess?


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Surprised he's out this quickly. But he probably quickly grew tired of the management or lack thereof.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

If you have paid attention, it’s no secret that alot of vets have made public the fact that the roster has a major problem listening to the old guard or taking advice. It’s very much of a we know better than you, get our shit in, type of atmosphere. If your a vet you know that less is more, psychology and a slower payoff yields a more passionate response and a bigger event, when those events happen.

This has become a complete disaster for AEW but it was already becoming clear how pathetic of a leader TK was just watching how he reacted to Punks bullshit on the Press Conference. Between that and the Hugging, it’s sooo hard not to cringe at that shit that you can only imagine what goes on behind the scenes.

Cody leaving was a big tell on this too. Say what you want about him but he’s sharp, he knows the business, he got out when he realized there was no path forward with what Pro Wrestling should be. Since he’s left, AEW has sunk lower and lower into cold matches, head scratching signings, poor bookings and none sense backstage drama.

While Regal leaving May not see to significant on the outside,I am certain it will look like a Seminole moment in AEW history, for good or bad. Right now it looks for the worse, it’s an indictment on how poor things are there.

Actions speak louder than words and if you look at a lot of the actions in the last 18 months, it’s pretty telling.


----------



## Crusher Blackwell (3 mo ago)

Great. Send him and rest of the wwe clowns back to the cartoon network.


----------



## Serpico Jones (Aug 19, 2018)

Cody leaving sent AEW into something of a death spiral.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Regal just never looked happy being in AEW. NXT in a backstage role is where he belongs and was most happy.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

DZ Crew said:


> Surprised he's out this quickly. But he probably quickly grew tired of the management or lack thereof.



There's endless seasioned guys working back stage for this company with mostly useless pisions. Tony's a fool. Where the fuck is Arn Anderson? Why us Tony not using all these talented people to help shape this promotion. It's just insane


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

The hilarious part is apparently Tony Khan put it in his contract That he could walk away from the contract if Triple H ever took power in WWE again. I'm thinking that as Part of the negotiations regal regal mentioned that he would never have been fired from WWE if Triple H had had any control and that he enjoyed being there And Tony wanted to sweeten the deal by including the clause in the contract for something that he never thought would happen.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

So, MJFs first major feud as world champion will be with Danielson over a guy that is in a completely different company? Brilliant.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

La Parka said:


> So, MJFs first major feud as world champion will be with Danielson over a guy that is in a completely different company? Brilliant.


That likely won't be until double or nothing so the feuds likely to evolve


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

CM Buck said:


> That likely won't be until double or nothing so the feuds likely to evolve


No, they are more likely to wait until three weeks before the PPV and rush to put something together like they almost always do.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Jeez that was quick. He must have really hated being in AEW. EC3 was saying that Regal was trying to give AEW wrestlers advices and they didn't care. Really not shocked.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

One Shed said:


> No, they are more likely to wait until three weeks before the PPV and rush to put something together like they almost always do.


Not really with MJF major feuds. Like the punk feud was layered


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DUD said:


> Great hire for WWE. They've got someone who knows who in AEW has the right attitude to succeed in a bigger environment and when there contracts will be up.


uhhh… i mean….. cody


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Khan must be a nice guy just letting him leave to go to another promotion. But if a guy wants out, I reckon you should let them go.

Good luck to those who like Regal. But I have never found him entertaining- back as a wrestler or as an on air talent in any capacity in any company. Having said that, some of his interactions with mjf were good. 

He may be good backstage. Good luck to him.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Wolf Mark said:


> Jeez that was quick. He must have really hated being in AEW. EC3 was saying that Regal was trying to give AEW wrestlers advices and they didn't care. Really not shocked.


Advice on how to go into business for yourself against the hottest property in the industry?😉


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> uhhh… i mean….. cody


William Regal's opinion holds another level of weight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DUD said:


> William Regal's opinion holds another level of weight.


i guesss - cody was an evp though, you would suspect no opinion on aew talent holds more weight

but whichever


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> Jeez that was quick. He must have really hated being in AEW. EC3 was saying that Regal was trying to give AEW wrestlers advices and they didn't care. Really not shocked.


Apparently,he was having the same issued that JR had. He tried to give pointers on promos and how to build their maches, some of the lockerroom took the time to listen (basically it's a list of all the guys who praised Punk for helping them out ) and then all of the All Friends blew him off and acted like they didn't need help or advice, just like always. 

He always said Tony came off as immature and like he knew nothing about the business, and he only would listen to people who hang out with him socially, something that Regal coudn't do, since it involved alot of alcohol, and Regal is a recovering drug addict and alcoholic.


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

Municipal Waste said:


> I think this is a big loss for AEW backstage but is not much of an on-screen loss. I think the Young Bucks and maybe *Cristopher Daniels* and Tony Khan contribute significantly to the feeling that there’s a lack of professionalism in the executive areas at AEW.


Interesting you brought him up. I thought he was a decent backstage (rarely wrestling) hire, with both experience in the indies as a "indy darling" and at a bigger company at TNA/Impact (with all the talent that was there throughout the years).

Yet, I am unsure. He's Head of Talent Relations, and that's were a lot of the issues seem to be related to. Likewise, when people were getting fired it sounded like it came out of the blue and he didn't do anything.


----------



## Jay Trotter (Apr 10, 2019)

Punk said it the best at the press scrum. There are brilliant veteran minds in the back that have their wisdom and knowledge go in one ear and out the other. He singled out one person in particular in Adam "Empty Headed Dumbfuck" Page as an example of advice being turned down. I know he isn't the only one in the locker room that would ignore someone like a Regal cause they think their all around game is without flaws. My best guess it's a group that think putting on "bangers" is the whole package in being a professional wrestler. Let's not listen to those that know what they are talking about when it comes to promo work and character work or that every match doesn't have to be a spotfest. Billy Gunn said the same thing about these schmucks not listening to the coaches.


----------



## nunzioguy (May 16, 2021)

Shaz Cena said:


> I agree. Tony needs to make his own stars and stop feeding off WWE. Also he needs to tell his stars to stop mentioning that company. WWE never asked for free endorsement from Tony Khan.


It’s Britt Baker from all I see. Others too, but she’s OBSESSED!


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Jay Trotter said:


> Punk said it the best at the press scrum. There are brilliant veteran minds in the back that have their wisdom and knowledge go in one ear and out the other. He singled out one person in particular in Adam "Empty Headed Dumbfuck" Page as an example of advice being turned down. I know he isn't the only one in the locker room that would ignore someone like a Regal cause they think their all around game is without flaws. My best guess it's a group that think putting on "bangers" is the whole package in being a professional wrestler. Let's not listen to those that know what they are talking about when it comes to promo work and character work or that every match doesn't have to be a spotfest. Billy Gunn said the same thing about these schmucks not listening to the coaches.


I'm not suggesting that guys in AEW aren't up their own asses nor am I suggesting they are but CM Punk of all people saying anything about younger guys not respecting vets is unintentionally hilarious considering the many instances of vets he worked with over the years putting him on blast for being disrespectful.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rhetro said:


> If you have paid attention, it’s no secret that alot of vets have made public the fact that the roster has a major problem listening to the old guard or taking advice. It’s very much of a we know better than you, get our shit in, type of atmosphere. If your a vet you know that less is more, psychology and a slower payoff yields a more passionate response and a bigger event, when those events happen.
> 
> This has become a complete disaster for AEW but it was already becoming clear how pathetic of a leader TK was just watching how he reacted to Punks bullshit on the Press Conference. Between that and the Hugging, it’s sooo hard not to cringe at that shit that you can only imagine what goes on behind the scenes.
> 
> ...


I think the crucial moments have came and gone - Putting the belt on Page, Cody leaving, CM Punk lashing out. Cody really was the heart and soul of the movement - He was the one guy who really looked the part when taking up an executive role and it clearly meant a lot to him initially - I think as time went by he realised this wasn't what he envisioned. Like you said he's a sharp guy who knows the business and would have known better than anyone the feelings backstage.

Cornette and Last called it from the start - When CM Punk came in there was going to be bitterness and resentment, especially when he inevitably gets booked like the top star. There were guys in that dressing room who seen him as someone taking their spot and capitalizing on their movement because they don't have the business sense to realise that a legit mainstream star can take the company to new heights. They don't care about that, AEW was never about that - It was about guys getting to do what they want with their friends, what makes them happy, "getting their shit in". They felt they knew all there was to know.

You just know Page resented being a placeholder champion for Punk to beat when in reality he had no business being champion at all. If heel Danielson was in that spot, booked like a top guy from the start then you're likely looking at the biggest PPV they've ever done with a great feud and smooth transition into Punk's reign. But no they had to appease their little base with a title reign no one really gave two shits about. They destroyed Danielson and exposed what an unprofessional asshole Page is.

Regal feels more like one of the last guys off a sinking ship and the fact that they built MJF's crowning moment around a guy soon to leave is just hilariously typical of them.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

For me, the main reason why AEW was so exciting at the beginning was that there seemed to be a real focus on what they wanted to achieve. They wanted to make new stars out of their own talent. They wanted to give more meaningful feuds and championship reigns to people that seemed mishandled in other companies. And most of all, they wanted to bring the true indie style of pro wrestling to the screen.

But how long did that really last?

I'm not one for constantly criticizing Tony Khan. I think he mostly does a great job in a role that is incredibly tough. But the constant hiring of new talent, the insertion of a lot of Impact, NJPW talent onto Dynamite, and of course now, the purchase of ROH, has led to a total lack of focus for the company.

We have a handful of continuing storylines, which is great. But for the most part, the matches featured on the weekly shows can often feel like a wrestling fan is firing up his AEW video game and hitting "Random" twice and hoping for the best.

I'm not saying we don't get great wrestling matches. AEW has given us countless incredible matches in it's relatively short life. But with the roster bloat and the constant attempts to get more new people on the shows, there's so little clarity ... I mean, it's still streets ahead of WWE, of course. But that initial sharp focused feel has been lost, and that's a real shame.


----------



## Nacho Esqueleto (Aug 5, 2021)

Smark1995 said:


> He is not a big lost to AEW anyway!


What a stupid statement.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

I love AEW...but the company is so mismanaged right now. 

Ever since TK purchased ROH and his responsibilities increased, on top of Soccer and NFL starting (Role with Fulham and the Jaguars). TK has been slipping, simply due to managing to much at once.

They need to trim the bottom 10% of the roster and reset their product. Split ROH into Rampage or redesign their YouTube "Dark:Elevation" show to ROH Elevation. Keep Dark strictly showing dark matches and local talent before the shows.

Utilize the great minds you have. Henry. Big Show. Malenko. Rhodes. Anderson.

The whole company is miscast with no real mission statement or goals.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599612782907125760
So are people going to believe EC3 or one of the actual wrestlers who are in AEW with Regal?


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

Prized Fighter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599612782907125760
> So are people going to believe EC3 or one of the actual wrestlers who are in AEW with Regal?


Both, sounds like there was a small crowd that was interested and another crowd that were not.

Pillman even states: "not entirely true. There *are several* of us...". Then later on:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599614315010482176
That's a joke, it's no wonder he felt this way. Obviously, there are guys like Jericho and Christian who don't need to attend, but those types are few and far between in AEW.


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

zorori said:


> Interesting you brought him up. I thought he was a decent backstage (rarely wrestling) hire, with both experience in the indies as a "indy darling" and at a bigger company at TNA/Impact (with all the talent that was there throughout the years).
> 
> Yet, I am unsure. He's Head of Talent Relations, and that's were a lot of the issues seem to be related to. Likewise, when people were getting fired it sounded like it came out of the blue and he didn't do anything.


We know from the more smalltime AEW Originals whose contracts ran out that AEW basically ghosts talent that it has no plans for, and I’m sure being ghosted by your employer feels pretty unprofessional.

Contrast that with Regal, who apparently would keep regular correspondence with the talent he turned down just to see if there’s been any progress.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Top bins said:


> I'd say you'd be better qualified on one condition...
> 
> What would you do with James Cipperley?


You know, you asked me how I'd book Orange Cipperly and I gave you a quick answer. Now my answer hasnt changed, but heres a bit more detail leading to the end result 


Orange Cipperly is All Atlantic champ. AEW has too many titles. Were going to get rid of dead weight and titles all at once. OC final match will be on Dynamite against Samoa Joe in a 3 title unification match TNT, ROH TV and all atlantic. Winner takes all and they merge into one title only: a secondary title, name change possible.

Samoa Joe squashes Cassidy in 2 minutes and cuts a promo about how he's going to clean out all of the comedy, garbage and dead weight in AEW. Next day we wish Cipperly the best in his future endeavors.

Rampage: Joe squashes Danhausen in 2 minutes. We wish Danhausen all the best in his future endeavors. Next week Trent, Fuck Taylor, etc, etc, etc until we weed out all the comedy performers all the way through ending with the Cucks and Omega. Goodbye, good night, bang! Lets move on and have a serious product


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Originally, when Regal was released from WWE, I assumed it was because he requested it to pursue this angle with AEW. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## captainzombie (Oct 21, 2013)

This sucks to see Regal go, but WTF is going on with AEW. TK really needs to figure his shit out because it’s not doing him any good publicly. Just wait till some of these guys start speaking the truth in a few years about the company.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

zorori said:


> Both, sounds like there was a small crowd that was interested and another crowd that were not.
> 
> Pillman even states: "not entirely true. There *are several* of us...". Then later on:
> 
> ...


AEW has a roster of like 150 wrestlers/managers etc and On a good day Pillman is saying 10 at most would be there? Mostly it was him and a couple others?

wow, astonishing and brutal.

that tells you all you need to know about the Indyriffic wrestlers on that roster.

As mentioned above in Thai thread, I agree: The moments have passed. This is a damning example of where AEW is headed.

In the Monday night wars, WWE won because the young talent they had, had something to prove, they constantly fought for tv time and made Everything count, they worked hard to get better every single day.

now you have These Indy guys thinking they know more than the likes of JR, Regal, Gunn, Danielson etc…

Time will come when the company is faced with true adversity, and based on the character of the locker room, it’s not going to be good when it does.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Good for him.


----------



## Bahn Yuki (Mar 6, 2011)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> You know, you asked me how I'd book Orange Cipperly and I gave you a quick answer. Now my answer hasnt changed, but heres a bit more detail leading to the end result
> 
> 
> Orange Cipperly is All Atlantic champ. AEW has too many titles. Were going to get rid of dead weight and titles all at once. OC final match will be on Dynamite against Samoa Joe in a 3 title unification match TNT, ROH TV and all atlantic. Winner takes all and they merge into one title only: a secondary title, name change possible.
> ...


From your lips to God's ears. It's a pity Tony Kahn won't ever read this... 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Smark1995 said:


> He is not a big lost to AEW anyway!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Rhetro said:


> AEW has a roster of like 150 wrestlers/managers etc and On a good day Pillman is saying 10 at most would be there? Mostly it was him and a couple others?
> 
> wow, astonishing and brutal.
> 
> ...


190 including managers like Vickie, and Jake Roberts, the announce team, interviewers, other oldtimers like Big Show, Mark Henry Arn Anderson, people we haven't seen in a year like Angelico, plus a whole bunch of strictly dark talent like Leon Ruffin, plus people who are injured, plus people who are over seas and flying over for specific dates and wrestling part-time, plus all the ROH talent that got hired during the buyout, plus people who have backstage roles like Dutt and Daniels, Brandon Cutler and Nakazawa as assistants for Kenny and the Bucks, etc. 

The real question to ask would be how many people are actually in the building, for a normal episode of Dynamite/Elevation maybe 50 actual wrestlers? I'm sure he's not making everyone fly in if they're not booked like WWE would do. What time are these meetings, are talent running late are the Dark unsigned talent even invited or know its going on? 

We don't really know much about the actual specifics of any of these things.

This isn't a mandatory meeting like at the performance center with NXT, maybe Regal just prefers that more focused style

At the end of the day this whole young people not listening to old-timers issue has always been a thing and always will be.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (5 mo ago)

Kenny's Ghost said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599305425488601088


I'd like to see the whisper game trail that leads from William Regal to EC3.

Is Ja Rule involved?


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Uncle Iroh said:


> I'd like to see the whisper game trail that leads from William Regal to EC3.
> 
> Is Ja Rule involved?


Dunno why it's so hard to believe EC3 hears things from within AEW. Their roster is littered with guys he worked with.

Here's an easy one, the ever terminally online Matt Hardy tells him things. Not saying that is what's happening, but well, you know.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Couldn't manage a fucking Target.
> 
> View attachment 140907


They badly need a management team. Bischoff is a horrible business man but he at least understood that to compete with WWE he had to be different. AEW’s approach is to be WWE Lite and with that comes WWE Lite results from a business perspective. Not to mention the incompetence & total lack of professionalism that permeates the company. They have a ton of work to do.


----------



## Cursedtoy (Jun 28, 2011)

Jay Trotter said:


> Punk said it the best at the press scrum. There are brilliant veteran minds in the back that have their wisdom and knowledge go in one ear and out the other. He singled out one person in particular in Adam "Empty Headed Dumbfuck" Page as an example of advice being turned down. I know he isn't the only one in the locker room that would ignore someone like a Regal cause they think their all around game is without flaws. My best guess it's a group that think putting on "bangers" is the whole package in being a professional wrestler. Let's not listen to those that know what they are talking about when it comes to promo work and character work or that every match doesn't have to be a spotfest. Billy Gunn said the same thing about these schmucks not listening to the coaches.


Adam "Empty Headed Dumbfuck" Page. I like that nickname. Can I use it?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Remember when Meltzer and other dirtsheets reported Regal was on the verge of death and his AEW run was going to be his last big contribution to wrestling? Good times!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Remember when Meltzer and other dirtsheets reported Regal was on the verge of death and his AEW run was going to be his last big contribution to wrestling? Good times!


honestly, the dirtsheets have taken more Ls than Ws this year. It would be hilarious if Regal is just on Dynamite this week. The only thing they have been consistent with is HHH bringing back his lost NXT kids. (which I suppose would also include Regal)


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

MJF


Hotdiggity11 said:


> Remember when Meltzer and other dirtsheets reported Regal was on the verge of death and his AEW run was going to be his last big contribution to wrestling? Good times!


You mean Meltzer reported it and the other dirtsheets just sourced him...Meltzer was the clown who started that rumor


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

Leviticus said:


> Apparently,he was having the same issued that JR had. He tried to give pointers on promos and how to build their maches, some of the lockerroom took the time to listen (basically it's a list of all the guys who praised Punk for helping them out ) and then all of the All Friends blew him off and acted like they didn't need help or advice, just like always.
> 
> He always said Tony came off as immature and like he knew nothing about the business, and he only would listen to people who hang out with him socially, something that Regal coudn't do, since it involved alot of alcohol, and Regal is a recovering drug addict and alcoholic.


I mean it was obvious from the start but it's sad to see that they have not evolved from the beginning.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Leviticus said:


> Apparently,he was having the same issued that JR had. He tried to give pointers on promos and how to build their maches, some of the lockerroom took the time to listen (basically it's a list of all the guys who praised Punk for helping them out ) and then all of the All Friends blew him off and acted like they didn't need help or advice, just like always.
> 
> He always said Tony came off as immature and like he knew nothing about the business, and he only would listen to people who hang out with him socially, something that Regal coudn't do, since it involved alot of alcohol, and Regal is a recovering drug addict and alcoholic.


Dang this sounds so terrible. No wonder this company is in the mess its in right now.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Bahn Yuki said:


> From your lips to God's ears. It's a pity Tony Kahn won't ever read this...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Lol if you happen to secretly be Tony Khan, I have an opening on Wednesdays to do some consulting and writing.


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> You know, you asked me how I'd book Orange Cipperly and I gave you a quick answer. Now my answer hasnt changed, but heres a bit more detail leading to the end result
> 
> 
> Orange Cipperly is All Atlantic champ. AEW has too many titles. Were going to get rid of dead weight and titles all at once. OC final match will be on Dynamite against Samoa Joe in a 3 title unification match TNT, ROH TV and all atlantic. Winner takes all and they merge into one title only: a secondary title, name change possible.
> ...


This is written by the real Booker of the Year.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Shaz Cena said:


> This is written by the real Booker of the Year.


Thanks, just call me Chipperson, Chip Chipperson that is!


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

BLISSED & LYNCHED said:


> Thanks, just call me Chipperson, Chip Chipperson that is!


Chip you know wrestling better than Tony Khan. Regel would gladly work under you.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Shaz Cena said:


> Chip you know wrestling better than Tony Khan. Regel would gladly work under you.


Maybe Regal already does? 🤔


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

let me guess guys - the critics will still believe EC3 regardless, right?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600150518328070144


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> let me guess guys - the critics will still believe EC3 regardless, right?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600150518328070144


"I can't believe this is a story. It's complete bullshit"

I mean he did kinda leave before even a year with the company and in that same year a lot of backstage issues became publicly known with fights and suspensions galore. Whether EC3 was lying or not can we really say it was 'complete' bs? And it is believable given the facts.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

DJ Punk said:


> "I can't believe this is a story. It's complete bullshit"
> 
> I mean he did kinda leave before even a year with the company and in that same year a lot of backstage issues became publicly known with fights and suspensions galore. Whether EC3 was lying or not can we really say it was 'complete' bs? And it is believable given the facts.


but we don’t know any facts

other than Regal is likely leaving

could be his contract just ran out and HHH offered him a position


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> but we don’t know any facts
> 
> other than Regal is likely leaving
> 
> could be his contract just ran out and HHH offered him a position



Funny considering the same dirtsheets reported the contract went until sometime in 2025.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Shaz Cena said:


> Dang this sounds so terrible. No wonder this company is in the mess its in right now.


When people call him the male version of Dixie Carter their being literal. He is exactly like Dixie Carter he Likes partying and hanging out with the Wrestlers and being their friend but knows nothing about the business and have a run wrestling promotion.

The f**** loser thinks running an E-fed as a teenager means he knows how to promote and book.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Wolf Mark said:


> I mean it was obvious from the start but it's sad to see that they have not evolved from the beginning.


They're not going to evolve. Tony cares more about partying with the wrestlers and being their friend then learning how to actually run and book a wrestling promotion. And the one to hang out with him are the Ones hes willing to listen to.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

P]]


LifeInCattleClass said:


> let me guess guys - the critics will still believe EC3 regardless, right?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600150518328070144


As opposed to the young bucks leak? Sure


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Funny considering the same dirtsheets reported the contract went until sometime in 2025.


hence the point, when has dirtsheets ever been right

they’ve had a terrible 2022 for facts


----------



## Shaz Cena (9 mo ago)

Delete


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Leviticus said:


> When people call him the male version of Dixie Carter their being literal. He is exactly like Dixie Carter he Likes partying and hanging out with the Wrestlers and being their friend but knows nothing about the business and have a run wrestling promotion.
> 
> The f**** loser thinks running an E-fed as a teenager means he knows how to promote and book.




This would be a tough one.


Would I rather hang out with Tony Khan's dorky ass but know I'd have instant access to all the coke and/or adderall I'd ever want on top of possible prime tickets to see the Jags get their asses kicked every week in Florida?

or


Hang out and possibly bang 2010 MILFie Carter?


Decisions decisions...


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

I couldn’t stand his commentary work anyway.
I’m sure he’s going to be back when trips passed away in two years.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

That promo was seriously one of the most nonsensical promos I've ever heard in pro wrestling. Like, not exaggerating. What the FUCK did he even say?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i would be stoked if AEW sticks to only non-wwe signings going forward
> 
> except in the women’s div - you don’t show the door to popular female talent at the moment


There's nothing wrong with AEW going after popular WWE stars. If have a chance at getting guys like Moxley, Danielson, Jericho you take it.
The problem was AEW going after the failed Black and Gold guys who you are not even close to being stars, have less than zero potential of becoming stars, and doesn't add anything to AEW.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Victor Chaos said:


> There's nothing wrong with AEW going after popular WWE stars. If have a chance at getting guys like Moxley, Danielson, Jericho you take it.
> The problem was AEW going after the failed Black and Gold guys who you are not even close to being stars, have less than zero potential of becoming stars, and doesn't add anything to AEW.


that is my point, i don’t think there’ll be any stars available soon

it’ll be nxt rejects only - no interest in that


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

So Regal was HHH’s sleeper agent.

William sent a signal that he had gathered all the intel needed and made inroads with talent WWE might want to poach when their deals are up and Trips sent in the special ops team to extricate him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602361775256735756
😂😂😂


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Saintpat said:


> So Regal was HHH’s sleeper agent.
> 
> William sent a signal that he had gathered all the intel needed and made inroads with talent WWE might want to poach when their deals are up and Trips sent in the special ops team to extricate him.


Regal on the phone: "Yes, Hunter this is Regal, yeah they're all a bunch of wankers, on my way back now"


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602463339019468802

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1602466567828152320
Hey everyone, EC3 might not be credible, who could have seen this shocking development.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

If William Regal's influence was to push Garcia and Yuta because he wanted them in NXT I can't say he will be missed. 

His last promo was one of the worst things I've ever seen. When you compare it to Starks/MJF promo it's chalk and cheese.


----------

